# Is there any place that does Shisha + Football?



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just hoping for a quick recommendation before I end up in one of the many sports bars.

I want to see Arsenal cream ManUre at OT, but would rather do it with a shisha to hand.

Any Shisha places with screens showing sports?? The closer to Deira the better (although not too important).

Many thanks


----------



## Trevorbob (Jul 17, 2009)

There's a shisha place in Al Diyafa street that shows football. It's a couple of doors down from Cafe Beirut. The commentary will probably be in Arabic though.


I'm sure there's loads more but someone better informed that I will be able to tell you.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers Mr Trevorbob. I will see if I can find this al-Diyafa st. Arabic commentary (even though I can comfortably understand it) is better muted. I'd rather listen to Ron Atkinson commentate, and thats saying something.

Worst case scenario I'll pop into champions at the marriot.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

you want to see who cream who? - im sorry?  lol hahaah!!!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

marc said:


> you want to see who cream who? - im sorry?  lol hahaah!!!




Thanks for that!!

Ruined my damn weekend that did.

Could've scored 5, hit the bar, then had to enjoy a Rooney dive (which people won't mention) for the pen and an OG.

Gooners will bounce back.


----------

